# Frontline isn't working what now?



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

This is the second month that Samson has been on frotline and it isn't killing fleas. He is always itchy and we are always brushing fleas out. We just gave him a dose of it a few days ago to make sure the first time we just didn't get it on good. This time we were very careful putting it on and it still isn't working. I have heard about pill form but can I give another flea preventitive while on frontline? If not what can I do right now to help manage the fleas?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I used Bio Spot, been using it for years and have never seen fleas nor ticks on my dogs while on it.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Revolution or Advantage or if there are a lot of live fleas- Capstar (all are Rx) 
The capstar is cool- within 20 minutes all fleas are on a mass exodus- awesome to see it work!


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been having very good luck with the new flea pill Comfortis. My vet recomended it and since we started it, we havent seen a single flea.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I use Advantage and have never sceen a flea on my dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Just for fleas? comfortis hands down


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the same problem...my vet recommened Vectra 3D.
Do not use it, as it burned my dog very badly.
I am now in the same boat.
PS The Vectra 3D didnt work either.


----------



## Donna Shenuski (Jul 13, 2007)

We had a problem last year with Frontline-didnt seem to work at all!
My vet recommended using frontline every 3 weeks plus capstar which I gave weekly. Also vacuumed every day! Once I got the fleas eliminated, I started giving frontline 1x a month with capstar towards the end of the Frontline cycle plus whenever the dogs are boarded. Hate the thought of using these chemicals but it's been effective so far.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That seems to be a common thing lately. I use Advantix and have never had a problem.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been extremely happy with COMFORTIS! When I notice the Hooligans scratching, I'll give them a pill and follow up a month later with a second pill to pick up any fleas that might have hatched late in the month.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WJust for fleas? comfortis hands down


Agree


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Wes, if there are fleas in your house or back yard, you should probably kill them. Frontline and the other products mentioned can all be overwhelmed if Samson is constantly re-infested.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have always used Frontline Plus and have never had a flea problem. I also have cats that spent time on a screened in porch which is flea accessible. I don't like the chemicals either but it's me or the fleas..Plus Frontline Plus takes care of ticks too. It is expensive but my vet couldn't reccomend any of the newer natural products because they haven't been out long enough in my area to determine whether they are as effective as claimed.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Interesting that the frontline is not working. Wonder why? We have always used it and never have had any problems? Just thinking outloud. We use the frontline "plus" not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Bugs can develop resistances to pesticides. My guess is that's what happened with Frontline. Ticks here don't seem affected by it at all. I started with Bug Off Garlic this year and it worked amazingly well. I won't put chemicals on my dogs and previously just accepted ticks here and there, but the garlic has really taken care of that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Frontline is losing efficacy. Switch to another product. My vet started carrying others because of the resistance built to frontline.

The fact that so many of us have always used it is the problem. Mother Nature is intelligent and creative.

We have huge endemic tick borne illness here. My dogs who track...I'd rather risk chemicals during tick season than chronic erlichiosis possibly leading to kidney failure and death as I have seen. You have to weigh risk/benefit with any intervention.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Frontline has been around for over 11 years and supposedly the little critters have become immune to it. I have my animals on Advantix and things are working fine. The heartworm preventive Sentinel also sterilizes fleas.


----------

